# Man at Arms



## Ophiucha (May 23, 2013)

YouTube series are basically TV shows, right?

_Man at Arms_ is a series with 5-10 minute episodes about a professional blacksmith making swords, other weapons, and armour from various TV shows, movies, and video games. He talks a bit about the process, as well as why he uses certain tools or metals, and he makes everything gratuitously deadly just for fun. The above video is Gimli's axe. Some of his other videos include Klingon Bat'leth, Jaime Lannister's sword, Finn's sword from _Adventure Time_, Sora's keyblade, Batarangs, and a bunch of others on their channel.

The videos are pretty fun - simple format, but some of the end products are gorgeous, and it's fun watching him destroy stuff with keyblades and batarangs.


----------

